# hand pump plans



## speedhound (Aug 14, 2010)

does anyone know where i can find free plans for a simple hand feed pump. Please


----------



## shred (Aug 14, 2010)

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=2049.msg34202#msg34202


----------



## speedhound (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## firebird (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Speedbound,

In the boiler section of this forum you will find my small boiler project. I had to build a pump to test said boiler. This link will take you to the right page. 

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=2092.120

You will find plans and photographs there that should help.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## bearcar1 (Aug 16, 2010)

Rich's version of a pump utilizes "O" rings to seal the valves and main plunger stem as opposed to merely steel balls as clack valves, which there is nothing wrong with but getting a steel ball to seat well can be a real pain sometimes. I'd like to build them both as there are features I like on either one.

BC1
Jim


----------

